# Hummer Migration



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

They have been coming around like crazy the past few days. Love watching the little dive bombers chase each other.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

i like them little guys nice pics.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nice ones*

Love those hummers although I never seem to be able to get a decent picture of them.

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

griz said:


> Love those hummers although I never seem to be able to get a decent picture of them.
> 
> Griz


Just takes a bit of setting things up and a bit of patience. They almost always land on a limb near the feeder. I remove most of the nearby limbs except the ones I want them to use. Sometimes I sit in a nearby chair. On these photos I was standing on a ladder to get up to their level. Just be still, they won't tolerate much movement.


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

# 3 nice capture


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I have so many with the last front that they are empty a feeder in a single day. I need to go get more feeders. Magnolia 77355


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

I only a couple hanging out at the feeder, 77354 Lake Windcrest...


----------

